# bad days



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Everyone,I'm sorry I missed the chat, and sorry I haven't posted much the past couple of days. The past couple of days have been terrible for pain, I'm juggling my pills to pamper my stomach which is killing me and I'm generally miserable. It doesn't take long to go from the edge of that "pit" to the bottom.Tomorrow is my husbands birthday, I wanted to do something special for him, at the moment it will be special if I get out of bed, Does this #### never end? Does anyone have more than one or two good days at a time?Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Lori Ann,My heart really goes out to you! I know what a fine line it is from feeling "halfway decent" to being in the "pits".Although I have other troubles, I am grateful that the stomach and bowel syndrome is not a real big issue for me. (At least not yet...but who knows what a day may bring forth!) I'm sweating out taking this Prednisone for 12 days.I'm sure you know that your hubby will understand if you are not able right at the moment to do something special today for his birthday. It is really not the EXACT day that matters so much. Give him a kiss and a rain check for a day when you are "up". And you WILL be up again. A thought, actually it'd be wonderful if we could treat everyone as if it were their birthday every day.Take care and know that this too shall pass, it has before and it will again.Happy birthday to your hubby.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi Calida,Thanks for the support. Today has been a bit better, I'm still in pain (probably due to the fact that it has rained for the past 5 days, sun finally came out at sunset), but my stomach settled down alot and I can eat and take my meds normally again. I just get so fed up with this sometimes. I have managed to make Kevins birthday fairly good, I cooked his favorite meal, mom provided a cake. My oldest Girl took the kids for the night and I sent him for a nap, I'm going to drag him out of bed in a few minutes and make a late night trip out for ice cream and maybe a walk in the park. All in all it wasn't a terrible day. Thanks againLori Ann


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Lori Ann! And a Happy Birthday to Kev!!! Glad to hear you are feeling a little better. All that rain (the damp/humid thing again). I can understand how bad it was for you. Hang in there! I go to the "Doc" tomorrow (Thursday). Anxious to see if he will authorize that blood test for Mycoplasma. Boy, that Institute is sure "on the stick". They sent the patient and Doctor packets out to me right away (they sent them Priority!) and I received them in 3 days. I'll let everybody know when I get the results, but it won't be for 7 to 10 days after they receive the specimens. So, it'll be at least another 2 weeks before I know one way or the other. Should be interesting! While I'm writing this, I hope you and Kev are out for Ice Cream and that "stroll" in the park! Take care. Karen


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Lori Ann,I am sorry for not posting sooner, I too am having the worst days ever. I am considering ending everyting... It is a bout of depression and it is so hard that the simple things that use to bring me pleaseure like being hugged at night I can no longer tollerate at times. I miss my husband, I mean the physical part of our relationship. I know I am getting personal. I miss our relationship the way it used to be and I am sorrowed that even if God were to take everything I had, I always new I had these special times with him. All I can do right now is lay in bed with tears rolling down my face and my heart so shreaded that Ipray there is no tomorrow. I fell your pain, and I hope that you have some good days you deserve that once in awhile. We all do. Take care lexa


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hello everyone !!! I am praying for you all. Lexa please repost and let us know you are all right and/or feeling better. Until I hear from you I will worry so if you are reading this please post. Stacey


----------

